# Other methods of skinning?



## OzarkZeke (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking for any tips on making the slaughter/butcher process quicker and easier. I have heard about unusual methods of skinning including chaining the animal to a tree and somehow pulling the whole skin off in one piece with a car/tractor. have also heard of using an air compressor to blow air under the skin and separate it from the meat/bone. anyone tried either of these or anything else? and i'm not a fan of scalding. thanx.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Get a Stanley hooked blade for your utility knife. It is for cutting linoleum and tar paper. Use it to cut around the neck and legs. Then cut long cuts 3-4" apart from one end to the other of the hog and pull the strips off.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Here are some pics I posted on the Outdoor forum of me shucking a deer from its hide using a tractor and a golf ball. I do not think this will work with a hog but I would try it. The hog would have to have a lot of skin cut loose from the carcass in order to get the golf ball bundled into the skin and held to start the pull. I can skin a deer using this method in just a few minutes but the deer skin is loosely affixed. I do know that the HushPuppy company uses machinery to remove hog skin for their shoe business as they cannot use scalded hides.
http://s73.photobucket.com/albums/i237/agmantoo/DeerSkinning/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Lay the hog on its back on a tressle of 2 2x4's joined with cross braces about high thigh height. This is a skinning cradle. Start at the hooves, work down the legs, down the mid-line of the belly, skin to the sides. Then hang the pig and pull the skin off the rest of the way down to the ears. Winches works wonders.

Word to the wise: If a pig was low on drinking water prior to skinning, it tends to be harder to skin.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

I posted a mini-photo how to on skinning pigs using the strip method....it is by far the easiest method around for getting the skin off a hog....from knock-down to clean up is a little more than an hour.....you may have to register to view the thread but it is well worth it!

http://www.shortskoolbus.com/phpBB-3.0.0/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=4289


----------



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

Like oters have said, strips.
Wound up hunting wild hogs in Fl with some boys few years back.
Hunt them by hook in jaw, ringed neck, legs,then cut strips 4-6 apart.
Vice grips and peeled just like a banana.
Did two in a few minutes!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

we didnt do pigs but we would skin our goats, sheep and deer with the air compressor, i would think that should work with any animal really, we cut a slit i a leg and poked our finger between the skin and the meat, then stuck the air nozzle in and pumped it full of air, didnt take long to have a baloon animal that was increadibly easy to skin,


----------



## chrisntiff (Nov 27, 2004)

Check this out


http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=151718


----------

